# Need a part number



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Have you tried the catalog at GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Have you tried the catalog at GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


looks like I might need to purchase the entire metal PVC tube also
GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> looks like I might need to purchase the entire metal PVC tube also


You could try to the dealer parts department. The _might_ have a more detailed list.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

When I did the retrofit of the PCV system on my Jeep, Chrysler wanted like $50 for the Mopar PCV hose, so just went into an auto parts store and bought a foot of bulk hose in the correct diameter and cut it to size. I think it cost me $3, and I've been running it that way for a couple years without incident. I don't see why it should be any different for this car unless there's something I'm not aware of. The original hose isn't all that thick, so I don't think you should have to worry about the new hose collapsing or anything.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> When I did the retrofit of the PCV system on my Jeep, Chrysler wanted like $50 for the Mopar PCV hose, so just went into an auto parts store and bought a foot of bulk hose in the correct diameter and cut it to size. I think it cost me $3, and I've been running it that way for a couple years without incident. I don't see why it should be any different for this car unless there's something I'm not aware of. The original hose isn't all that thick, so I don't think you should have to worry about the new hose collapsing or anything.


I would gladly do this but due to the stock/molded bend in the hose, taking a straight piece and given the tight bend it would just rip again.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

There is a business in my county called mako hose and rubber. They will custom make you any hose... might want to try a similiar company


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Tell you who is great at tracking down part numbers. Patsy G and her crew. They have done it a few times for me when searching has come up empty.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> When I did the retrofit of the PCV system on my Jeep, Chrysler wanted like $50 for the Mopar PCV hose, so just went into an auto parts store and bought a foot of bulk hose in the correct diameter and cut it to size. I think it cost me $3, and I've been running it that way for a couple years without incident. I don't see why it should be any different for this car unless there's something I'm not aware of. The original hose isn't all that thick, so I don't think you should have to worry about the new hose collapsing or anything.





Ger8mm said:


> I would gladly do this but due to the stock/molded bend in the hose, taking a straight piece and given the tight bend it would just rip again.


I was under the hood of my Jeep the other day and noticed that the hose I bent around there was starting to kink a little bit (but not enough to close it off). I added one of these: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CIA1YY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01

It supported the hose where it was kinking, and now all is well. They're meant for bends up to 90 degrees. Mine is about 135 degrees, so I'm going to watch it and add a second coil if it starts to kink above the coil. It turned out looking like this: 









You've probably already got this taken care of, but for others who read this thread later on, using bulk hose and adding one of these coils in the appropriate size might be an inexpensive alternative to replacing the OEM hose.


----------

